# Need a spicy cajun seasoning recommendation



## miserkris (Aug 13, 2019)

Hello everyone ,

What is the spicy flavorful Cajun seasoning mix that you can recommend for grilling chicken or steak?

Need the same in creole seasoning...
(They both are similar right) 

I've tried slap ya mama and it was spicy and nice! 
 Thx
Kris


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Aug 13, 2019)

I’ve used Paul Prudhomme’s Blackened Redfish Magic on everything including steak, pork, and chicken. It is a staple at our house.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2019)

Make your own! Then you control the heat. This is what I came up with after studying Cajun and Creole Spice recipes...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*
1/4C Paprika**
2T Kosher Salt
2T Garlic Powder
2T Onion Powder
2T Mustard Powder
2T Chili Powder
2tsp Black Pepper
1-2tsp Cayenne
2tsp Dry Oregano
2tsp Dry Thyme
2tsp Cry Celery Flakes
1tsp Celery Seed
Optional: 2tsp White Pepper 
Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice or All Purpose Seasoning. *For Blackening meat or fish...Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and SEAR in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.
BLACKENING DOES NOT MEAN BURNT.
** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 13, 2019)

Tony C's is another good choice.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 13, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Tony C's is another good choice.



You might want to get the Salt Free...I like salt and Tony's Original was Too Much for me. By the time I got the right Spice level, the food was too salty to eat. Just my taste I guess...JJ


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Aug 13, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You might want to get the Salt Free...I like salt and Tony's Original was Too Much for me. By the time I got the right Spice level, the food was too salty to eat. Just my taste I guess...JJ


I've never seen the salt free version.  I'm going to have to check that out.  Thanks JJ.

Dave


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm as far north from Louisiana as you can find.
BUT, I do know there is a difference between Cajun and Creole and even regional recipes of both.
Some say there is no aromatic herbs in Cajun and I don't  know the true story.
Creole has always been very flavored with the aromatics


----------



## Fabregas (Aug 14, 2019)

Stir together with salt, garlic powder, paprika, black pepper, onion powder, cayenne pepper, oregano, thyme, and red pepper flakes until evenly blended.
https://www.geoffreyscafebar.com


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 14, 2019)

I second Tony's.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm with JJ Tony's original is way to salty. 

Chris


----------



## miserkris (Aug 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I'm with JJ Tony's original is way to salty.
> 
> Chris



Thanks everyone I agree that Tony's cacheere was way too salty that's why I say I changed to slap Ya Mama... which is a good balance between heat and salt.

I'll try the recommendations in this list thank you


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm glad you posted this. I wanted to give JJs recipe a shot, but forgot all about it. I've seen slap ya mama before and I was hesitant to try it because of my experience with Tony's. I'll give that a shot also. 

Chris


----------



## unclejhim (Aug 14, 2019)

You can find Emeril's "Essence" recipe on the internet. We use it often. I don't have it handy or I'd post it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 14, 2019)

Foam can give more detail, but basically...
Creole is City Food. More refined with prime ingredients. Your not likely going to see a recipe for Creole Pigs Tails and Chitterlins. It makes a much bigger use of Tomatoes in sauces, and recipes, along with Celery, Pepper and Onions. Creole is not necessarily Spicy Hot. A much bigger variety of Herbs, Parsley, Rosemary, Basil, Bay Leaf, Thyme and Oregano are most common, so is the use of Paprika.

Cajun Food is Country Cookin'! Supper is just as likely to be what Poppa, Shot that morning as Store Bought Meat. That don't happen everywhere, but you get the picture.
While there are some use of Herbs, Bay Leaf, Parsley, Thyme and Oregano, SPICES are the mainstay. Black and White Pepper, Cayenne Pepper, Mustard, Dry Garlic, Dried Onion and Paprika. The Holy Trinity  of Onion, Celery and Green Bell Pepper is usually there along with Fresh Garlic and Green Onions.
My Cajun Rib Tickler, is not exceptionally hot but likely more than your average Kid can handle. If you need more mild, skip the Cayenne... Need to go full on, add 2 teaspoons White Pepper and 2 tsp Cayenne...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Aug 14, 2019)

I use Emerils essence once in a while. The recipe is:

2 1/2 tablespoons paprika.
2 tablespoons salt.
2 tablespoons garlic powder.
1 tablespoon black pepper.
1 tablespoon onion powder.
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper.
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano.
1 tablespoon dried thyme.
Another vote for Slap ya mama. I've seen Tony's salt free at the store. Haven't tried that yet.


----------



## miserkris (Aug 14, 2019)

Thx JJ I'll save the recipe. 

Anyone looking for a very hot yet flavorful sauce try Trinidad moruga pepper sauce,  i add 1:5 to any bbq sauce it's heavenly. Even kids love it..... lasts long in fridge honestly no sane microbe will dare enter it


----------



## krj (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll give a second vote for Slap Your Mama, it's a lot less salty than Tony's. I would also recommend Konriko Chipotle. It's another all purpose that has a nice heat and flavor from the chipotle.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 14, 2019)

Slap yo Momma is what I use and like.


----------



## miserkris (Aug 17, 2019)

Thx to all. 

I normally only grill chicken drums/ thigh. 
Last night grilled loin steak. Grill is Weber spirit 3 burner. Grill was at 400f.

Steak was tasty well done but wasn't juicy and tender. Removed it when internal meat was 165f ....

How to get a steak that is well cooked yet tender and juicy in a gas grill?


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 17, 2019)

If you take your steak off the grill at these temps the carry over will be approximately 5*. So if your shooting for a rare steak then remove it between 130 and 135*. Let it rest and the final temp will be around 135 to 140*. 
Once you go above Med your looking at a tougher bite.

Rare = 130 to 135*
Med Rare = 140*
Med = 155*
Well done 165*

Reverse sear is a perfect way to achieve a tasty steak with some char.

Chris


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 17, 2019)

miserkris said:


> ...
> Last night grilled loin steak. Grill is Weber spirit 3 burner. Grill was at 400f.
> 
> Steak was tasty well done but wasn't juicy and tender. Removed it when internal meat was 165f ....
> ...


Brine along with rest is your best hope. 
I do it by (lightly) sprinkling salt on all exterior surfaces, rub it to disperse, then wrap in plastic.  Rest for a couple hours in the fridge.  You don't have to get carried away with the salt to get amazing results.

I pull my steak at 130-140° (depends on the cut) and rest for ~5 minutes.
I pull wife's steak at 155-160° and rest the same.  She doesn't like pink.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2019)

Easy fix...remove the meat when the IT hits 150-155°F. Rest a few minutes and eat.

Chris,  What 1950's cookbook you getting them temps from?
The latest charts, with slight variation,  sets meat doneness temps as follows...
110-115 Blue or Pitt Rare
120-125 Rare 
130-135 Med/Rare
140-145 Medium
150-155 Med/Well
160-165 Well Done
I shoot for the first number and carryover gives me the second...JJ


----------



## rwilli (Aug 17, 2019)

unclejhim said:


> You can find Emeril's "Essence" recipe on the internet. We use it often. I don't have it handy or I'd post it.



Love this Stuff:

*Emeril's Essence Creole Seasoning*

Mix up a batch of this seasoning and keep it on hand for giving just about any savory dish a "kicked-up" flavor.


Yield: About 2/3 cup
1.4K

*Ingredients*


2 1/2 tablespoons paprika
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayenne pepper
1 tablespoon dried leaf oregano
1 tablespoon dried thyme


----------



## Norwester55 (Aug 18, 2019)

Chef jimmyj's Cajun Rib Tickler is my go to. I make two batches at a time, one with half the salt for Hormel ribs and shoulders that are brine injected.


----------



## miserkris (Aug 19, 2019)

Steak came out great Sunday after i pulled out at 140f.... juicy and tender. Thx! 

Some people use lime juice, and also meat tenderizer powder.... do they do anything that a good mixed rub with lil vinegar doesn't overnight? 

Also anyway to slow cook in a grill for steak, chicken...? what's the outcome say after an hour at say 160f grill temp?!

Any advantage of slow cooking in a gas grill? (Other than wrapping ribs in foil) 

Any way we can get fully cooked well done steak that's also tender? 

Thx much


----------



## miserkris (Aug 24, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Easy fix...remove the meat when the IT hits 150-155°F. Rest a few minutes and eat.
> 
> Chris,  What 1950's cookbook you getting them temps from?
> The latest charts, with slight variation,  sets meat doneness temps as follows...
> ...



Are these numbers only for beef steak or even pork chops?

Btw, your cajun mix came out great though i didn't have celery seeds or powder, mustard powder, chili powder....
I added more cumin and cayenne it was great thx!


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 25, 2019)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> I’ve used Paul Prudhomme’s Blackened Redfish Magic on everything including steak, pork, and chicken. It is a staple at our house.



We also are big fans of any Paul Prudhomme’s seasoning...especially their salmon seasoning which we also use on pork


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 25, 2019)

miserkris said:


> Are these numbers only for beef steak or even pork chops?
> 
> Btw, your cajun mix came out great though i didn't have celery seeds or powder, mustard powder, chili powder....
> I added more cumin and cayenne it was great thx!



Yes...Those Temps are Standard for any Meat...JJ


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

"Any way we can get fully cooked well done steak that's also tender? "

Don't over cook it! 165 is for pork & chicken.


----------



## miserkris (Aug 25, 2019)

patinlouisiana said:


> "Any way we can get fully cooked well done steak that's also tender? "
> 
> Don't over cook it! 165 is for pork & chicken.



*So , the idea is: *

*Throw steak on a very hot grill 500f or over...and check temp at various ends of meat after few min or...*

*Throw steak on a not so hot grill( 300f) and repeat the same? *

And i want juicy tender steak (medium rare)... also noticed big pieces of steak have different tenderness once one end was juicy one was hard


----------



## patinlouisiana (Aug 25, 2019)

Sous vide then hot sear


----------

